# Angelurlaub in Holland auf Karpfen



## Carp-Angler (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ich habe mal eine frage, und zwar geht’s darum will nächstes Jahr mit ein paar Kumpels, in Holland auf carps Angeln. Und da wollte ich mal von euch wissen ob ihr, mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt. Wo ich da genau angeln kann, besser gesagt ab besten angeln kann und wie mich da kosten würde, besser gesagt uns das kosten würde!!!!! 

Und was wir da beachten müssen mit wie vielen angeln wir da angeln dürfen, oder was da die schon masse oder schon zeit ist!!!! 

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt!!!


----------



## Carp-Angler (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland auf Karpfen*

Bitte Helft mir doch mal!!!!!!!!!!!

MFG


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland auf Karpfen*

Hallo Namenloser,

frage hier nach: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=97

Da bekommst du deine Antworten.
Es gilt alles penibel zu beachten, da bei Fehlverhalten hohe Strafen drohen.

MfG


----------



## Rotauge (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland auf Karpfen*

So, hier ist der Thread schon mal richtig. |wavey:


----------



## joopie (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland auf Karpfen*

Hallo carp-Angler,
eine gute Adresse, weil auch nicht so überlaufen, ist das Amstel-Meer und die umliegenden Kanäle. Die Scheine sind recht preiswert - Amstel-Meer ca. 14 € pro Jahr.
Allerdings gibt es im Amstelmeer selbst kein hohe Bestandsdichte, dafür aber gute Brummer. Verbürgt = selbst gesehen 18 kg. Es handelt sich aber um Hybriden zum Wildkarpfen, die im Durchschnitt so um die 10 kg liegen. Dafür kämpfen die Karpfen aber mächtig.
Schonzeiten und Fangbeschränkungen gibt es für Karpfen nicht. 
Allerdings wird es überall in Holland gerne gesehen, wenn die Fische zurückgesetzt werden.
Eine gute Zeit ist Mitte Mai bis Ende Juni. Dann kann man im flacheren Teil des Amstel-Meeres recht gut Karpfen fangen.
Wenn Du weitere Infos brauchst, kannst Du mir auch eine PN senden.
Gruß


----------



## ElfeIris (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland auf Karpfen*

Hallo Carp-angler!
Wir waren dieses Jahr in einem netten Ferienhaus. Hier mal der link:
http://www.ferienwohnungen.de/ferienhaus/8102/
Waren dort leider nun 7 Tage bei schlechtem Wetter. Laut unseren Vermietern wurde von der Terasse noch nie auf Karpfen gefischt. Habe etwas mit Frolic angefüttert und konnte 2 nette Wildkarpfen von 69 und 70 cm fangen. Unsere Vermieter haben uns dann erzählt, das in diesem Jahr auch schon Karpfenfischer da waren. Die sind jedoch immer mit dem Boot auf die andere Seite des Sees gefahren und haben dort nachts gefischt. Müssen wohl auch ganz gut gefangen haben.
Falls es Dich interessiert und Du noch Fragen hast, schick einfach ne PN!!
TL
Iris


----------

